# Multiple Signons - Knotaloud, lurkette, etc



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

To ALL members:

It is very frustrating that I must even write this.

You are not allowed to sign in under multiple names. You have one. Live with it and stick with it. What you say and do in this forum will continue to help you or hinder you permanently.

Let me say this again, you are not allowed multiple sign-ons. If you fail to comply with this we will ban you - likely permanently. THis has recently happened with Knotaloud, Lurkette, Guesser, and Nodoubt who all appear to be the same person. You WILL use only one sign in - and that will be Knotaloud. That is it. If you continue to sign in under other alias I will ban you. The decision to permanently ban you now rest with the management of Sailnet.

I feel you have intentionally violated the rules of this site to incite anger amongst the members. That is unacceptable and has caused me alone considerable frusration and aggarvation. I cannot imagine the frustration it has caused other members.

I will let this be a warning to all:

IT WILL NOT BE ALLOWED! PERIOD.​
Live with the person you are and live with what you do. Stir up trouble, you are gone.

- CD
Sailnet Moderator

PS I don't give two warnings.


----------



## knotaloud (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm also US25 and PG13


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

THen you use 1 signon. That is knotaloud. Do you understand???


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

knotaloud said:


> I'm also US25...


I figured as much. I changed my avitar for the occasion.

CD- Thank you for getting to the bottom of this.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

nice avatar hate monger!

(kidding)


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> nice avatar hate monger!
> 
> (kidding)


Thanks Sapper! 

One day i'll learn how to spell "Avatar"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone else noted, that according to his profile, Knotaloud is 17 years old and thus, acting accordingly? Not excusing his behavior by any means, I certainly didn't act like a jackass when I was 17, nor do most 17 year olds. but just letting y'all in on the exact amount of effort you should put in here.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm also suspicious of him having other sign on names... have they all been figured out?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Joel73 said:


> I'm also suspicious of him having other sign on names... have they all been figured out?


I started a thread about sailing with dogs under the guise of "noclue", but it was a joke and I was not hiding anything. 
Phew! I feel better already.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Then again, it's been pointed out that we should not believe someone who lies about their identity--who's to say their profile is true either? I withdraw my earlier comment.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The credit to this really goes to another member... not me. I will hold off telling who he is until tomorrow or so.

- CD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

DJ...sorry but you didn't make it back in time to see the damage he tried. And...there was enough "fishy" about his 17 year old sea stories that we have no reason to believe that he IS 17 and not some 40 year old internet troll. (EDIT...DJ...just saw your post...sorry for the redundancy!)

If he is 17 years old his daddy might be pretty upset to see that his *wireless* account has been cancelled for abuse! CD is giving a good advance warning and knotaloud should be aware that there are people who can do more to make his life miserable than just to warn him. At 17 you only THINK you are the smartest person in the world.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I even use my REAL name! Probably shouldn't but i'm honest to a fault.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

People with no life...losers, liars

Sad....very sad...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Joel73 said:


> I even use my REAL name! Probably shouldn't but i'm honest to a fault.


Your name is 73??? That is wierd. (smile)

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Cam. Loud and Clear.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Your name is 73??? That is wierd. (smile)
> 
> - CD


Its Billy Joel! I knew it!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> The credit to this really goes to another member... not me. I will hold off telling who he is until tomorrow or so.
> 
> - CD


Sometimes you just have to trust your instincts.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This has been a problem previously. ConchyJoe had multiple logons as well and resorted to threatening me and boasting about his being smarter than the system admins using multiple logons... which have since been banned.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Joel73 said:


> Sometimes you just have to trust your instincts.


Hey Billy, do you still have Christies phone number? Since YOU won't be needing it.....


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a confession to make: I'm really a 72 year old nudist mushroom farmer from Nova Scotia. There.....that feels better.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

bestfriend said:


> Hey Billy, do you still have Christies phone number? Since YOU won't be needing it.....


Try: 867-5309


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

And I had mushrooms tonight .......


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> I have a confession to make: I'm really a 72 year old nudist mushroom farmer from Nova Scotia. There.....that feels better.


sweet! I knew it all along. So tell me about these mushrooms you speak of.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> And I had mushrooms tonight .......


oh yeah, does this do anything for you?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, and I still can't watch TV


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> oh yeah, does this do anything for you?


AHHHH....FLASHBACK!!!!!!!! I can smell the Patchouli now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You know something...

what really made it possible to reveal who Knotaloud aka US25 aka Lurkette aka Guesser aka whatever more names he / she has, was what he accused us of...being solid with each other and coming back in defense of each other...

What really made it possible is that we actually worked as a united group, and a united group is strong, we hels each other's back.

I think it was the first time we functioned as a whole...we are friends here, NoDoubt about it...but you're Knotaloud to post on multiple Guesser names...


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> You know something...
> 
> what really made it possible to reveal who Knotaloud aka US25 aka Lurkette aka Guesser aka whatever more names he / she has, was what he accused us of...being solid with each other and coming back in defense of each other...
> 
> ...


Group Hug!!!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

jorgenl said:


> Group Hug!!!


Ahahahhaha!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

OK... see you guys later. I gotta go get a drink with my best friend and ask him to be my best man for the upcoming wedding! Tequila for everyone!


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats Joel


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll drink to that! Congrats!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Joel73 said:


> OK... see you guys later. I gotta go get a drink with my best friend and ask him to be my best man for the upcoming wedding! Tequila for everyone!


woo hoo, i'll drink to that. oh yeah i'v got a confession of two logons, mine and nimfas. CD can you delete nimfas logon? please?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Not bad, considering that English isn't your first language... 


Giulietta said:


> You know something...
> 
> what really made it possible to reveal who Knotaloud aka US25 aka Lurkette aka Guesser aka whatever more names he / she has, was what he accused us of...being solid with each other and coming back in defense of each other...
> 
> ...


Joel73-

Congrats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> You know something...
> 
> what really made it possible to reveal who Knotaloud aka US25 aka Lurkette aka Guesser aka whatever more names he / she has, was what he accused us of...being solid with each other and coming back in defense of each other...
> 
> ...


Actually, I got annoyed and took a nap on the couch....by the time I got back on, all the smoke was cleared and all the nonsense edited...
...sigh...I love sailing that darn couch...!!!


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

My couch is italian, black leather and has a hull speed of about 19 kts


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Joel, 

Desejo-te muitas felicidades e que o teu casamento seja próspero!

Cá te espero para a tua lua de Mel!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> My couch is italian, black leather and has a hull speed of about 19 kts


Can you show it?

What is is a Grand Soleil? Please show the boat, please..


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Im glad that is over.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gin, I just used the google translator "Desejo-te muitas felicidades e que o teu casamento seja próspero!

Cá te espero para a tua lua de Mel!!" translates to ..... Desire you many happinesses and that your marriage is prosperous!

Here I wait you for your moon of Honey!

How far off is it ?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

And I missed it all such is my life. Hours of abject boredom, interspersed with seconds of terror. 

whatever it was, I'm glad its back to a dull roar around here.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Giu,

Man, I am talking about the couch. Can't remember designer name but it is Italian and probably is faster than my boat which is a Hunter, hull speed 6.87 kts    I hear it is kinda similar to your homemade barge


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I think you guys should stop using those ONLINE translators...

Its ok, but not quite I said.

Joel you ugly bastard, I hope your wife runs away with your best freind, they take your car, run over your dog, and set your house on fire!!! (VBG)..

Not really I said:

I wish you much happiness, and that your marriage be a prosperous one.
I'll be waiting for you, for your Honey Moon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll be waiting for you, for your Honey Moon.

Not to sure what is meant by that statement....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> I'll be waiting for you, for your Honey Moon.
> 
> Not to sure what is meant by that statement....


He is coming to Portugal on his Hoiney Moon. An he is sailing with me on my Hunter.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

So.....*he* will be the alien? Damn. Back to photoshop.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I think you guys should stop using those ONLINE translators...
> 
> Its ok, but not quite I said.
> 
> ...


Holy sheep ****e, Alex is really a songwriter from Nashville.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Holy sheep ****e, Alex is really a songwriter from Nashville.


Nahhh Knotaloud is the one with multiple personality disfunction.....

I am what I allways said I was...handsome and a very good sailor


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

tdw said:


> sheep ****e


say that five times fast


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> say that five times fast


tried and failed.

Oi !

Some bloody Jap just wapped me in the goolies with a cattle prod.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Seems I missed something.   

oh well. maybe I be able to keep up next time.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Nahhh Knotaloud is the one with multiple personality disfunction.....
> 
> I am what I allways said I was...handsome and a very good sailor


but with a line like

your wife runs away with your best freind, they take your car, run over your dog, and set your house on fire!!!

you should be. (in Nashville that is)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

your wife runs away with your best freind, they take your car, run over your dog, and set your house on fire!!!

Do you know how to fix all of those issues? just play it backward. dog comes back, wife come back, etc.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*your wife runs away with your best freind, they take your car, run over your dog, and set your house on fire!!!
*
...and she says...take yer tongue out of my throat cause I'm kissin' you goodbye!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> *your wife runs away with your best freind, they take your car, run over your dog, and set your house on fire!!!*
> 
> ...and she says...take yer tongue out of my throat cause I'm kissin' you goodbye!


She's leaving me
Because she really wants to
And she'll be happy when shes gone
She'll be happy
She'll be so very happy
She'll dance and sing
And even learn to fly
And spend her time with anyone but me
(Lyle Lovett) 

but I do want the damn dog back.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> He is coming to Portugal on his Hoiney Moon. An he is sailing with me on my Hunter.


THAT was funny.

If you're boat is a hunter then it will be the best damn hunter ever built.

Thanks for the well wishes. Now where's that bed and why is the ceiling spinning?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That spinning would be the Tequila, darlin'. Say it with me--"Stop the world, I want to get off!" --It doesn't really work. Congratulations again anyway! Try gatorade and unbuttered toast.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

DJEVANS said:


> That spinning would be the Tequila, darlin'. Say it with me--"Stop the world, I want to get off!" --It doesn't really work. Congratulations again anyway! Try gatorade and unbuttered toast.


actually it's not that bad cause i can stiil type but it was good that i stopped when i did. Jayme was DD so everything is good  for some reason when i'm hungover iprefer a greasy chicken biscuit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I prefer a nice dark room and an ice pack!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

DJEVANS said:


> I prefer a nice dark room and an ice pack!


did you mean a six pack?

As Ben Franklin said, "In wine there is wisdom; in beer there is freedom, in water there is bacteria". In a number of carefully controlled trials, scientists have demonstrated that if we drink 1 liter of water each day, at the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of Escherichia coli, (E. coli) - bacteria found in feces.

In other words, we are consuming 1 kilo of poop.

However, we do NOT run that risk when drinking wine & beer (or tequila, rum, whiskey or other liquor) because alcohol has to go through a purification process of boiling, filtering and/or fermenting.

Remember: Water = Poop, Wine = Health

Therefore, it's better to drink wine and talk stupid, than to drink water and be full of crap.

There is no need to thank me for this valuable information; I'm doing it as a public service.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Spoken like a true pirate. Drinks are on you?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyhoo, drinking is going to have to wait--going to drag my sorry ass to bed now- all that recovery bs is no lie..I'll pay for staying up this late as it is. Catch you later guys!


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

More then one identity? I really don’t understand what drives people to do this type of thing. If I remember it right one of those identities made a disparaging comment about one of my posts. And then this thread disintegrates into a mishmash of jokes and irrelevant chatter. When you get right down to it why do people get so involved in the boards in the first place. Some number of people just wants to cause trouble and others want to show off their know-how whether or not they have any. I think a relatively small number of people are the ones asking questions or advancing any type of useful discussion. Are there more serious boards that have a more focused approach and deal with sailing? I find this all very discouraging somehow.
All the best,
Robert Gainer

And to one member who gave me a prior heads up on this, Thanks.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

What did i miss. That'll teach me to sleep.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm glad this thread has come back to the original topic. Thank you Mr. Bowman and Mr. Grainer.

Maybe it's time to raise the issue of aliases in general. 

I have actively participated in Sailnet almost since its inception (both the orignal and "new" Sailnet, that is), primarily on the list-serve for Pacific Seacraft boats. I glean much useful information on the PSC list-serve, offered by individuals with real-world experience in the boats being discussed. There is plenty of humour there too (usually self-deprecating), but it is invariably presented in a civil tone, and I have difficulty recalling a single instance of overt hostility, nor even unkindness. Notably, folks on that forum do not conceal their identities with aliases. They plainly identify themselves.

My interest and participation in the general forums is much lower, primarily because they tend to loose focus quickly, and frequently devolve into name calling or idle bantering. The obvious difference, and ready explanation, is that the general forums are populated by individuals who operate behind aliases. Aliases seem to encourage individuals to say and do things that would normally be considered beyond the limits of acceptable behaviour. It's too bad. There plainly are many experienced sailors here, many of whom are terrific writers, but too often the threads spin out into oblivion, making it difficult to sift through and find the worthwhile comments. 

I enjoy a lot of what I read here, and Sailnet without humour would be a sorry thing (I confess to fits of chuckling at many of Mr. Giuletta's antics), but more focus, less hostility, and fewer aliases would improve the content here. Respectfully, John Pollard

P.S. I missed whatever it was that triggered the investigation of the multiple sign-ons, but I agree that Knotalouds credibility is damaged. Perhaps someone ought to go back and post an editorial comment cautioning readers that the veracity of his sea stories is in doubt.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One feature I would like to see in forums is a way to ask legitimate questions anonymously. Sometimes people have a good reason for wanting to keep their identity a secret; if you are asking questions about living aboard while you still are employed and renting on the hard, for example, there could be concern about how your employer or landlord might react if they found out, perhaps beginning to search for your replacement and putting you out before you're ready. If such a forum feature were implemented, the questions would have to pass muster with an admin that did know the identity of the poster.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Nahhh Knotaloud is the one with multiple personality disfunction.....
> 
> I am what I allways said I was...handsome and a very good sailor


i can't imagine how you forgot to mention exceptionally modest too...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While this sounds like a good idea... I don't think it is necessary. The administrative staff here is nearly overwhelmed by the task of keeping the site and forums up and running as it is. I also doubt that many landlords or employers would spend much time on this board looking for such information. Given the size and scope of the internet... that's kind of like fishing in the ocean using a single hook and trying to catch a specific fish. Unless you bring attention to this site in particular, your boss would have little reason to look at it, unless they sail.



arbarnhart said:


> One feature I would like to see in forums is a way to ask legitimate questions anonymously. Sometimes people have a good reason for wanting to keep their identity a secret; if you are asking questions about living aboard while you still are employed and renting on the hard, for example, there could be concern about how your employer or landlord might react if they found out, perhaps beginning to search for your replacement and putting you out before you're ready. If such a forum feature were implemented, the questions would have to pass muster with an admin that did know the identity of the poster.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tartan34C said:


> Are there more serious boards that have a more focused approach and deal with sailing? I find this all very discouraging somehow.
> And to one member who gave me a prior heads up on this, Thanks.


Someone mentioned a forum like that in an earlier post of this thread. I'll let you hunt it. I frequent a forum that has sailing and anything marine, that stays fairly focused. Might want to check it out.
http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the lure of this site is that the average guy can ask questions and find out information in plain english and not get harassed. Sites like boatdesign are great, but may be too technical and involved for some, while sites like sailing anarchy can get you no information and harassed, but can be very fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> say that five times fast


"That, That That, That, Tat...."

Doh!



arbarnhart said:


> One feature I would like to see in forums is a way to ask legitimate questions anonymously.


 Hint: If you want to be more anonymous, don't use your first initial and full last name as your screen ID.

You're going to quit your job and move out of your apartment to live on your dinghy? Cool!


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree with BF, this site does seem to strike a 'happy medium' most of the time (with occasional forays into madness). 

Re privacy as mentioned by Mr Pollard: I know that I know very relatively little about computers and what can be 'found out' via the 'internets'  and because of that I try to be rather circumspect about personal info. I may be paranoid, but after reading of one person's experience over on the woodenboat forum (and engaging in some exchanges with some people who didn't seem quite 'right'), I feel it unwise to reveal too much personal info, at least in public posts. 

As for my alias, it was given to me by a sailing instructor, therefore I felt obliged to used it here! You didn't really think I'm a reverend, did you? I hope no one here was accepting spiritual guidance from me! (Oh, and Steve and Barbara, you know you're not really married, don't you ....  )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> While this sounds like a good idea... I don't think it is necessary. The administrative staff here is nearly overwhelmed by the task of keeping the site and forums up and running as it is. I also doubt that many landlords or employers would spend much time on this board looking for such information. Given the size and scope of the internet... that's kind of like fishing in the ocean using a single hook and trying to catch a specific fish. Unless you bring attention to this site in particular, your boss would have little reason to look at it, unless they sail.


It's not as far fetched as you would think. In the computer industry these days, it's not uncommon at all to Google people you work for or work for you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> Sites like boatdesign are great, but may be too technical and involved for some,


Gee, no wonder I like it so much over there... I guess you low-brows  need to just stay here on SN...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

arbarnhart said:


> It's not as far fetched as you would think. In the computer industry these days, it's not uncommon at all to Google people you work for or work for you.


Yep, very true, hence my profile is always baloney


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

bestfriend said:


> I think the lure of this site is that the average guy can ask questions and find out information in plain english and not get harassed. Sites like boatdesign are great, but may be too technical and involved for some, while sites like sailing anarchy can get you no information and harassed, but can be very fun.


I agree with BF. Not having a brain and all  , this is one place I feel I can post and get a better understanding of what is going on. For a newbie just reading thru most of this stuff I have learned alot.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

arbarnhart said:


> It's not as far fetched as you would think. In the computer industry these days, it's not uncommon at all to Google people you work for or work for you.


Googled myself once, came up as a colonel in the Revolutionary war!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> Gee, no wonder I like it so much over there... I guess you low-brows  need to just stay here on SN...


Huh? I don't get it.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

GySgt said:


> I agree with BF. Not having a brain and all  , this is one place I feel I can post and get a better understanding of what is going on. For a newbie just reading thru most of this stuff I have learned alot.


That pretty much sums it up for me too.

I know some things but I have a ton more to learn. This place makes learning fun which is generally the only way i learn. You won't find me on SA... and you won't find me on Boat Design. I'm sure they are perfectly great sites but i can tell (that for me,) this is where i will get the most info when trying to solve a problem or learn something new.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

So CD - are multiple personalities still allowed under one moniker?


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> So CD - are multiple personalities still allowed under one moniker?


Good question, however I am not schizophrenic and neither am I.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I will take this opportunity to come clean, I have an alter ego with a different log in and use it to ask the more stupid questions than the one I normally use, the only problem is the stupid one has got better rep points.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> I will take this opportunity to come clean, I have an alter ego with a different log in and use it to ask the more stupid questions than the one I normally use, the only problem is the stupid one has got better rep points.


Something is telling me you should have kept that to yourself Simon.  Have you contemplated using your alter ego to give yourself rep points ? You could of course give the other you negative reps.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SimonV said:


> I will take this opportunity to come clean, I have an alter ego with a different log in and use it to ask the more stupid questions than the one I normally use, the only problem is the stupid one has got better rep points.


I hadn't even thought about this aspect of the anonymous question idea. In the context of this site in particular, it could help people boat safer because they would ask for clarification on theings they don't want to admit they don't understand.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

arbarnhart said:


> I hadn't even thought about this aspect of the anonymous question idea. In the context of this site in particular, it could help people boat safer because they would ask for clarification on theings they don't want to admit they don't understand.


As in the Meaning of Life ? Never did get the hang of it myself.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

SimonV,...I offer an alternative Seek out and find the person here you think would know your answer and not judge you as dumb or any other adjective and simply IM them your question ...I believe utilization of the IM feature is the answer.....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

OK, I clearly missed all the fun, but I have 3 questions.

1) When did CD become a Moderator???
2) How is it possible that a thread announcing that someone is banned has a reply in it from that person????
3) Have I ever told you guys I'm thinking of buying a Catalina 400???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1- August 10
2- Not banned, just told to use only 1 log in or get banned
3 - Can I have your old boat? What kind of shape is it in? What will I need to have repaired?  

As for the stupid questions. Ask away. There is no such thing as a stupid question. You might even get a straight answer in all the mumble that you get back.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey guys,
Just wanted to let you know I have asked Schooner MISTRESS to be removed as a member from sailnet. I placed a note on my site apologizing for my original recommendation of the site and then simply said this is not a family friendly site. MISTRESS has a distinguished 77-year history and I have done my best to have a clean web site for her. (Actually, she apparently ran rum for a few years back in prohibition days, but who here is without sin.)

Here’s my point. Who is a sailor? A man? A woman? Or could it also be a young person, a grandma, or heck, it could even be a nun. As long as you all are discussing these log in names, I would like you to consider the following. A yacht club has junior members. They are girls and boys from ages 8 through 16. Some learn about this site and enter to ask questions. You cannot tell who they are or how old they are. They ask a question in Gear, or Seamanship, or General Discussion; and don’t ya know before long, the language turns crappy and pictures depict less than G rated things. Mom and Dad walk in and see their child on some site that is NOT family friendly. That’s gonna go over real big now isn’t it?

I think the threads “I’m a donkey, and full of poo poo” and “Fighting Club….. For sailors” is a better place for you all to pound on your chest, show off your ……. (Fill in blank) and leave testosterone dripping all over the forum floor. However, in these other threads, you really need to think about whom you are talking to and if you are representing yourself and Sailnet.com the way the owners of sailnet envisioned. Now I love a joke just as much as the next sailor, and might even be able to make a few of you blush, but here, because I cannot see who you are, how old you are, or what your personal morals are, I do my best to keep my comments G rated. 

I may return under another name and continue to play with you all. Yes, I will tell you it is I. I certainly have enjoyed many conversations here. I would like to thank those of you who keep it clean and on point. Ohhh a few funny comments here and there certainly liven up things, but past G rated in most of these threads, to me it is uncalled for. I do not think any of you are bad; I just do not want anyone to think that Schooner MISTRESS thinks all sailors are men. Some are still young, some are women, and a few might even be Mom.

Be great, have fun, and be true to yourself.

Kathleen
Aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hunh?
Correct me if I'm wrong, but the way I read that post was that you are concerned that some might be offended by the name "mistress" and that kids should not be exposed to it. Well, ok. I suppose we were going to get around to talking about quadrantal correctors again sometime and somebody would probably just refer to them by their more familiar name and then we'd have an incident on our hands again. Sorry kids.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hmmmm...she does have a good point there....
Even as a Yankee and a (military) sailor I have always refrained from using cuss words anywhere on the net as ya never know who's watching...


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Schooner Mistress' comments seem appropriate and gently phrased. Thank you maam.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailaway21 said:


> Hunh?
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the way I read that post was that you are concerned that some might be offended by the name "mistress" and that kids should not be exposed to it. Well, ok. I suppose we were going to get around to talking about quadrantal correctors again sometime and somebody would probably just refer to them by their more familiar name and then we'd have an incident on our hands again. Sorry kids.


I think you need to read her post again. She is worried about all of the threads which contain sexual innuendos, cuss words, derogatory comments against women, etc. I've spent the last few days reading old posts, looking for info on my boat and I have to agree with her. Somehow, the most innocent little threads end up reading like a middle school bathroom wall, with pictures and drawings and the like. It also seem that it's normally the long term members that are the worst offenders. Personally, I could care less, as long as I find what I'm looking for, but she's right, women and children probably do stop by once in while, not for long, I'm sure, but it might be nice if they weren't run off so quickly. (I'm actually surprised MISTRESS stayed as long as she did.)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kathleen...of course you can do as you choose but perhaps you did not catch yesterdays announcement from the site Admin which I believe will lead to a more family friendly site. Note the bold items:

To SailNet Members&#8230;

In recent weeks, we have been reviewing and defining our terms of membership and moderator duties at SailNet in an effort to clarify our goals and provide guidelines that are clear and fair to all and which will contribute to the success of our on-line community. *During this process, we know there have been times when we were short-handed and unable to provide the necessary oversight and moderation. *We are now however, pleased to announce that members CruisingDad and Camaraderie will join JeffH as moderators and we know you will all welcome their experience and expertise as well as their judgment.

As we make this announcement, it seems appropriate to review some of our basic rules that they will be asked to enforce and ask for your cooperation in both adhering to the rules and helping to point out potential violations.

*Our Mission:*
SailNet is dedicated to providing a foundation for: discussions among sailors about sailing and all things related to sailing; an information resource for sailors through user-generated content such as blogs, videos and discussions and quality articles from respected publishers; and a community environment where new and experienced sailors can gather on-line and build camaraderie.

*Our Culture and Values:*
SailNet provides the highest level of quality information and positive support for members. Beginning sailors and old salts alike gather to share stories, experiences and knowledge in a constructive and friendly environment. *The SailNet community welcomes active and sometimes heated debates but will not tolerate personal attacks, profanity or posts which are deemed objectionable under our community standards. This is a private board and the ability to post here is a privilege.*

*Our Moderators:*
The primary role of SailNet moderators is to help maintain the SailNet Culture. This is accomplished primarily through constructive and helpful participation in forum discussions, but also through the exercise of their powers to remove objectionable content, and ban members (temporarily or permanently) who refuse to adhere to our terms of service. Moderators themselves are expected to strictly adhere to and support out community standards, but their opinions as participants in the community are their own.

*Our Store:*
The SailNet community website is in part financially supported by the SailNet store and we are continuously working to enhance your shopping experience there. We hope you will consider us when making your next marine purchase.

Please join me in welcoming CruisingDad and Camaraderie as new moderators and thank you for your continued support.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> So CD - are multiple personalities still allowed under one moniker?


Yes, but I will not tolerate you arguing with yourself.

T34,

Good choice on the 400. It holds lots of BBQ Grills.

Kathleen,

I will PM you.

- CD


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

T34C said:


> OK, I clearly missed all the fun, but I have 3 questions.
> 
> 1) When did CD become a Moderator???
> 2) How is it possible that a thread announcing that someone is banned has a reply in it from that person????
> 3) Have I ever told you guys I'm thinking of buying a Catalina 400???


I love the 400. 
Funny how big your feet get, the older you get.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I would like to applaud Kathleen's comments. As I implied in my previous post to this thread, a small number of participants seem to engage in inappropriate and even offensive behaviour, shielded by the veil of their aliases (sometimes, it now seems, multiple aliases). This element of anonymity emboldens some to engage in conduct inconsistent with the idea of "community", as in "Sailnet, The World's Largest Online Sailing Community." Would you speak or act in an offensive manner within your own community? If not, why here?

An argument could be made that the moderators themselves set an example by using aliases too. And why do the moderators not delete the questionable photos that some posters include with their aliases? I'm reasonably confident that Kathleen had some of these in mind when she made her last post. Sailnet needs to get its bearings and clean up the act. I agree with Kathleen that posts should be G rated. 

There is definitely a lot of good humor here, most all of it in good fun and fit for public consumption. Unfortunately some of it crosses the line. My suggestion, if you want to talk bawdy, is to anchor out with your buddies beyond earshot of the general public.

And no one should feel they need to go into the witness protection program just to ask an amateur question. - John Pollard


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Often, it is what we do after mistakes that shows the caliber of a person, or in this case, a website. I have been asked to stick around a bit to see if the new sheriffs in town can help the site become what the originators envisioned for it, and so I shall. I look forward to the heated debates, the laughter, and all the good information that can be supplied by such a forum. 
Peace to all and good sailing too.
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS
PS. Does anyone know if CruisingDad or Camaraderie are carrying a shotgun? I guess I need to re-read through that thread.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

LeftyI36 said:


> I think you need to read her post again. She is worried about all of the threads which contain sexual innuendos, cuss words, derogatory comments against women, etc. I've spent the last few days reading old posts, looking for info on my boat and I have to agree with her. Somehow, the most innocent little threads end up reading like a middle school bathroom wall, with pictures and drawings and the like. It also seem that it's normally the long term members that are the worst offenders. Personally, I could care less, as long as I find what I'm looking for, but she's right, women and children probably do stop by once in while, not for long, I'm sure, but it might be nice if they weren't run off so quickly. (I'm actually surprised MISTRESS stayed as long as she did.)


I may not be an active poster, but I am an active reader of Sailnet, for quite a loooong time now. I feel I have to contribute for this instance and say something, a rare event...

From this site I have been able to obtain so much knowledge from these "long term" guys as you call them, you just can't imagine. You're new here, you probably have not yet experienced what this site has to offer. Look at your example, you came to this site with a question, posted it and started getting feedback right away...from these same people you criticize here for soiling the "bathroom wall".

Its true the "contents" sometimes decays, but never ever, have I seen a post/question go by without being answered. And I admit this site can be pretty funny. This being one of the many reasons why I and many others frequent this site. At one time this site was very dry and not much fun to participate in, at this time membership levels were much lower. The joking and light humor stirs discussion, debate and frees the mind for new ideas.

The fun, jokes and inuendos, is what makes this place so great and if you don't like it, just leave, others do like it. After all we live in a Democracy, you're entiteld to an opinion, just like me.

Just don't judge a book by its cover, its all I ask you. Get to know the people you are accusing of being the "porkers"...they are normally old salts with a lot of experience, this in itself adds an invalueable price to this site. If the joking around is the price to pay for their presence...I pay up front.

Schoonermistress, I don't know if I should like or dislike your post.

One one hand you are right, sometimes the language content degrades and is less than appropriate, but on the other hand you are implying that sailnet is too vulgar and you are not secure enough to participate in what sailnet has to offer...meaning sailnet is not clean enough for you!!!

I saw a few of your posts, and I noticed that you liked to joke, have some fun and cause some agitation, but when the wave you started returned to you, you either complained, played the "ohh I'm a girl" argument, or withdrew? That's not really fare either is it? If you dish it out you should be able to take it too.!!!

This is just my opinion.

I hope that what caused your motivation was the recent incidents caused by knotaloud and his split personality, and not the regular members joking around.

Thank you,


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I like most of you guys, but WAKE UP! This is the internet, the world of alias! I think we do a pretty good job of all getting along and having a decent environment, for what this is. My six year old learns worse behavior from spongebob. Those of us who constantly jab at each other are friends and can handle it, we have thick skin, and don't take it personally. How can you take the internet personally????????? These people don't know you, what do you care about what they say about you, or what they do? Switch it off, hit the ignore button, stay off the "off topic". One bad apple sets everyone off(and he/she needs help). Humor is a good thing, remember? If your feelings get hurt, PM the person, say "hey, please don't say that" I have offended people here and gone back to apologize, wow, just like in real life, it works. Maybe Anonymity lets people take it too far. Of all the people on here, I think Mr. Gainer is the most consistent. He stays out of the muck, he understands that he has that option. When this topic comes up he just says, "I don't like it". But he DOES NOT get involved in the muck and then step back and say he doesn't like it.
Edit-I try my best to keep the muck out of the serious information threads. That is important to me and others needing good information.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Zum Zum
I never said the post were vulgar and not clean enough for *me*. I did say I could probably make some blush with some good jokes of my own.

I think John Pollard said it very well. This is a community.

By agitation, if you mean what took place a few days ago, I did not do the Ohhh I'm a girl thing. I was sound a sleep when it all went down and the Moderators did the fixing of that situation before my nap was over. At this point, I am just trying to make sure I understand what this forum is for before I recommend it to others. If its R rated, I know who I can recommend it to. If it's lets say PG 13, well then fine. These days, most anyone can play here then and also get good information to sailors, new, old, meek, and bold. 
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS
PS. I'm an old salt too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SchoonerMISTRESS said:


> Zum Zum
> I never said the post were vulgar and not clean enough for *me*. I did say I could probably make some blush with some good jokes of my own.
> 
> By agitation, if you mean what took place a few days ago, I did not do the Ohhh I'm a girl thing. I was sound a sleep when it all went down and the Moderators did the fixing of that situation before my nap was over. At this point, I am just trying to make sure I understand what this forum is for before I recommend it to others. If its R rated, I know who I can recommend it to. If it's lets say PG 13, well then fine. These days, most anyone can play here then and also get good information to sailors, new, old, meek, and bold.
> ...


That is not what I understood when you wrote this...



SchoonerMISTRESS said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to let you know I have asked Schooner MISTRESS to be removed as a member from sailnet. I placed a note on my site apologizing for my original recommendation of the site and then simply said this is not a family friendly site. MISTRESS has a distinguished 77-year history and I have done my best to have a clean web site for her. (Actually, she apparently ran rum for a few years back in prohibition days, but who here is without sin.)


Also, you did start the agitation in that thread, IIRC, with the Hunter jokes, albeit being told several times not to do it, by other members. Nothing wrong with it, just don't complain when the roles are reversed. Simple huh?

This site does not neeed rating, as you are trying to impose, it needs mutual understanding of what it has to offer, and what you have to offer. It also needs mutual respect. I know of several children that post here, I hope with their parents consent and approval, and I have not seen them complain yet, both their parents or the children themselves.

Once you understand the rules, it becomes clear. Simple


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jpollard:
*And why do the moderators not delete the questionable photos that some posters include with their aliases?

*I am not aware of any offensive photos on this site that can not be seen on magazine stands, TV and other widely available sources like Yahoo and Google. As always...offensiveness is in the eye of the beholder.. but I'm sure the other mods or I are open to looking at anything you deem offensive and correcting it if w agree that it violates our standards. Just send a PM anytime. 
I would not look for this site to be G rated. We are a site primarily designed for adults...but for adults that know there are kids who drop in and choose our words accordingly. The fun and the joking around among friends is for me the greatest appeal of the site and is also what distinguishes Sailnet from some of the other boards. Good answers...good fun.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

ZumZum... Schooner Mistress was making a joke and i don't think she even knew the history on picking on Giu about his boat being "Hunter-like" ... maybe i'm wrong but i knew that it was a joke. Then... Giu got a little heated because that joke has kinda been run into the ground... heck i would get pretty tired of it too. Then... along comes knotaloud aka smurf(lurk)ette aka a few more alias which was all the same person and THAT is when the agitation started. Everything was fine until that kid started riling everyone (myself included) up.

I do agree with your initial post ZumZum and thank you for adding that.

Schooner Mistress... I am relatively new here but i've been here long enough to see how things work and it's obvious to me that there were no problems with this kinda of stuff before the blowup thread a couple days ago. I don't think this site will ever be G rated and if it is then let's put Mickey Mouse on the front page and call it a kids site... ain't gonna happen. Kids are exposed to WAY worse things these days than ANYTHING i've seen here on sailnet. 


Best Friend - I couldn't agree more!!!

To all:
I agree that more focus would be beneficial to us all... and i'll do my part to not offend with whatever i post... BUT... ineviatably i will piss someone off and we'll work it out and then things will be fine. life goes on.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Jpollard:
> *And why do the moderators not delete the questionable photos that some posters include with their aliases?
> 
> *I am not aware of any offensive photos on this site that can not be seen on magazine stands, TV and other widely available sources like Yahoo and Google. As always...offensiveness is in the eye of the beholder.. but I'm sure the other mods or I are open to looking at anything you deem offensive and correcting it if w agree that it violates our standards. Just send a PM anytime.
> I would not look for this site to be G rated. We are a site primarily designed for adults...but for adults that know there are kids who drop in and choose our words accordingly. The fun and the joking around among friends is for me the greatest appeal of the site and is also what distinguishes Sailnet from some of the other boards. Good answers...good fun.


Halleluiah, Cam, thanks for being so unbiased.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> The fun and the joking around among friends is for me the greatest appeal of the site and is also what distinguishes Sailnet from some of the other boards. Good answers...good fun.


Thank you for that Cam.

This would not be Sailnet without the jokes... even though they can get questionable sometimes. I come to Sailnet to learn and to have fun... in that order. A little reminder that younger kids are around is a good thing and we should all keep that in mind... but again... there is nothing wrong with the way things have been except for a few trolls that have recently come out of the woodwork to agitate people.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

T34C said:


> OK, I clearly missed all the fun, but I have 3 questions.
> 
> 1) When did CD become a Moderator???
> 2) How is it possible that a thread announcing that someone is banned has a reply in it from that person????
> 3) Have I ever told you guys I'm thinking of buying a Catalina 400???


You know, on second thought, you're pulling my leg about the 400 aren't you. Can't believe I fell for that.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well.

All I see are a bunch of straw men being set up, easily knocked down. I am particularly interested in Lefty's concerns about derogatory and demeaning comments about women. Being an aficionado of womanhood I am amazed that I was somehow able to overlook the comments he found. On the contrary, it has been my experience that women, in particular, along with the youth have been treated exceedingly well and graciously here. In fact, most sailnetters with any time at all on the board are quick to PM each other if they think one of their fellow's posts was by the lee. I have received such PMs and sent them. In no case was the PM I sent blown off or ignored. And I did not ignore the one's sent to me. We have been, for the most part, self policing and doing a pretty good job of it too.

"Off Topic" is off topic. There's no telling what you might find there, although most of it is rather banal. No doubt due to my contributions. If you are here for sailing information only you have no business in Off Topic.

If a sketch of a man with a Danforth anchor lodged in his posterior offends you I am not sure how you navigate the pages of your newspaper without similar offense. Obviously, TV viewing is out as well.

On the other hand. I have witnessed individuals join this forum with the opening question being that they just bought a boat, how do I get it off the trailer, how do I put the mast up, and how do I sail it. They were walked through each and every step, with graciousness, and in no small time were sailing about. They have stayed, helped others, and continue to ask new questions. They bought books, read them, and came back with questions about what they read. That's how it's suppossed to work, and does.

Quite a few of us have been splicing line for longer than others have been adrift in the world. We do not know it all. In fact, the reason we're here is we learn something new all the time. Hopefully we're able to share some of our knowledge. It is totally unreasonable to expect that, with time, there won't be some kiddiing around. People who cannot take a joke or laugh at themselves and other's perceptions of them do not do well here. Of course, they don't do well at sea or in life either, but we're only concerned with here.

If one stays around, one will find that those who exist just for trouble-making and dissention are either ignored or made uncomfortable enough to realise that they are not contributing to the advance of the site and they leave. On rare occassions they are banned. I have lost count of the number of those who, unable to incite anarchy, have just disappeared. It is significant that I cannot really even remember their names. I remember every name of every poster I learned something from, though.

And so, to Lefty, Mr. Pollard, and to a degree Mistress- I say, "quadrantal correctors"!


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Kathleen, 
The moment i saw your first post I thought "another Joe's friend or even himself under another name". 
Then I realised you came in the middle of a heated debate not knowing all the history. I was sure you will withdraw quickly - some of the posts were really rude to you. 
But you managed to defend your stand and fight for your opinion and even more - you proved to be a voice of wisdom and the whole debate became more civilised.
And this is exactly what we need. people like you - able to fight if needed, but stay on a civilised level. 
Your example is influencing others in a good way.
Stay and make this site a better place.
There are people here who are joking a lot (Giu for example) - but I think he never crossed the line (when he photoshopped me I almost felt privileged). He could have taken my other picture (with my wife), but he did not. Same goes for most of the others.
Do not let one rotten apple spoil our fun here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

...now back to Sponge Bob...I have had to watch hours of the little fellow, thanks to my two little Granddaughters when they are around.(They love him)There is no doubt in my mind that the writers of the show are definetly on some sort of illicit drugs...!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> Huh? I don't get it.


He said that the forum http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/
was too Hi-tech for him.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> He said that the forum http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/
> was too Hi-tech for him.


Who said that? I still don't get it. Ooooo look! The little blue letters turn red when I put the pointy thing on them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tomaz_423 said:


> There are people here who are joking a lot (Giu for example) - but I think he never crossed the line (when he photoshopped me I almost felt privileged). He could have taken my other picture (with my wife), but he did not. Same goes for most of the others.
> Do not let one rotten apple spoil our fun here.


Tomaz,

I think that what you said was totally uncalled for. Who are you to be calling Giu a "bad apple" we are not here to judge anyone, shame on you!

Are you better than him?? Doesn't look like it, bashing a guy that everyone knows is gone and is not here to defend himself...that is low....very very low.

At least Giu is honest and calls it like it is and shows exactly that.

He has contributed (amidst a wave of crazy stuff and photoshoping), more to this site than many other regular posters have. There are posters here with thousands of posts that only limit themselves to copy and paste and only agree with what others have previously said. Contributing information with little value added to the site. Giu writes of his own experiences and has proven more credibility than most, certainly much more than you.

From him I have learned how to set the rig, how to trim sails, how to adjust the travellers, even about Europe, Portugal, Spain or wine.

This guy even invites people from Sailnet to sail his boat, with this fact how about peace of mind about who he is?

I am really sad with what you did, that was low, very very low.

Got a bad rep from me....so you know.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

No! Zumzum. Please You got me all wrong 
I am NOT calling Giu a rotten apple.
He is the soul of this site. 
I am calling *Knotaloud, lurkette, etc* a rotten apple.
Maybe it is my limited English, but if someone else understood the same way I am deeply sorry.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Zum...You didn't put any smilies on your last post so I assume you are serious and not writing tongue in cheek. Go back and read Tomaz's post again...he likes Giu and supports him and the bad apple he was referring to was not Giu but our multipleidentity troll. 
I think you should read his post carefully again.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Zumzum, You're not from Seattle by chance are you?


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

tomaz_423 said:


> No! Zumzum. Please You got me all wrong
> I am NOT calling Giu a rotten apple.
> He is the soul of this site.
> I am calling *Knotaloud, lurkette, etc* a rotten apple.
> Maybe it is my limited English, but if someone else understood the same way I am deeply sorry.


Giu... if you're still out there and not on a plane yet... I thought that Tomaz was misunderstood by ZumZum too. I didn't get the impression that he meant you by the "apple" comment. I understood him correctly. Tomaz... don't worry i can see the misunderstanding easily. It's Knotaloud,US25, etc.... that you were refering to.

Message boards in general are bad for misunderstandings. For me personally, it is hard to get my point accross accurately sometimes. Then throw into the mix that some people have English as a second language and that really screws things up. It's all honest miscommunication.


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

something I was reading in this thread before it began to devolve (got to love entropy eh? )

people are concerned about the age level of some of the content posted in numerous threads being inappropriate for children
now I'm not a kid I don't have kids and I don't WANT kids 
BUT.....

if there are that many kids viewing these pages why isn't there a forum called SAILING FOR KIDS BY KIDS I'm sure Alex's Fred and CD's kids could probably contribute hugely to an endeavor like that - besides many of us older folks could also probably learn a thing or two from kids like Fred, it would probably require a great deal of moderation being that childrens conversation deteriorates more rapidly than adults but I think it would be great reading for adults and kids alike hearing tips from Fred about racing optis and cruising on Giulietta and maybe tips on how to extinguish a bar-b-que fire by CD's kids and whatever other kids are out there maybe sailing their first sunfish or homemade raft on the local pond
obviously we can't make them contribute but they can be "encouraged" possibly even put a Maximum age limit on posting there I think that would be a great addition to Sailnet and once more would probably make for some great reading

just my thoughts
have a great day
Kevin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to add my two cents before this has devolved into complete irrelevance. (I know--it probably already has.) This is addressed to those who see people using aliases on the internet as "hiding" behind these personas in order to behave badly on the net. I spent one or two years in law enforcement and took any number of reports on internet stalking. It is not an imaginary crime. It is simply not safe this day and age to put all of your information forth on the internet. For people who choose to use aliases, this may be the reason they do. Consider that before you zing them for trying to hide behind it for reasons of behavior. Now have a nice day and let's lighten up on each other.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

jeepers! you guys really have some strong opinions. I am new here, buy after reading through numerous threads I've concluded that although this site tends to get a little off color I really like the groups dynamic. I especially like the guy with a naked girl avatar that recently started a new thread about Bestiality. You guys don't need moderators, everything's just fine.




Note: After searching google for the proper spelling of bestiality, be sure to close the window. Yikes!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to SailNet, Lefty


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't mind if someone is trying to keep their privacy for security concerns... it's more the multiple ID's that piss me off. I completely understand the identity theft/security concerns though.

*I should say this: I'm convinced that it's STILL happening. I would encourage people to "keep it real."*

Please.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll second that Joel. We haven't time for losers, posers, or people searching for amusement at others expense here. The value of the community here that I have found at least is the purely genuine folks that I have run into. Agitators not welcome!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To Tomaz, and the rest of the members, I'm sorry, I really am. I did not understand your post. 

Tomaz I sent you a pm.

Thank you everyone for the heads up.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just looked at my post and feel that I should add to those that know as usually being in a really good humor that I'm just grouchy today, don't pay too much attention.    I think I will go look for a more lighthearted thread.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

zumzum said:


> To Tomaz, and the rest of the members, I'm sorry, I really am. I did not understand your post.
> 
> Tomaz I sent you a pm.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the heads up.


No problem at all. 
I am, glad we solved the misunderstanding. 
Just do not tell Alex that we all like him. Imagine what that would do to his not-so-small ego!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There were a couple of comments posted on this board by a couple of users in regard to rated G pics and such. not sure what i missed and not sure if any of the comments were directed towards any of my posts. some of the pics i have posted in the recent past were maybe PG-13. well if it makes you sleep any better at night, i removed them and will only view the board when i require knowledge. as I joined in 2001 gained some knowledge, bought a few items from the sailnet store, i also spent six years away from the board. in the recent months i have met new friends, and had some good laughs. maybe it's time to take another six years off! Take care Friends!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

uspirate said:


> There were a couple of comments posted on this board by a couple of users in regard to rated G pics and such. not sure what i missed and not sure if any of the comments were directed towards any of my posts. some of the pics i have posted in the recent past were maybe PG-13. well if it makes you sleep any better at night, i removed them and will only view the board when i require knowledge. as I joined in 2001 gained some knowledge, bought a few items from the sailnet store, i also spent six years away from the board. in the recent months i have met new friends, and had some good laughs. maybe it's time to take another six years off! Take care Friends!


Take a break, and come back. I PM'd you.
BF


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

uspirate said:


> There were a couple of comments posted on this board by a couple of users in regard to rated G pics and such. not sure what i missed and not sure if any of the comments were directed towards any of my posts. some of the pics i have posted in the recent past were maybe PG-13. well if it makes you sleep any better at night, i removed them and will only view the board when i require knowledge. as I joined in 2001 gained some knowledge, bought a few items from the sailnet store, i also spent six years away from the board. in the recent months i have met new friends, and had some good laughs. maybe it's time to take another six years off! Take care Friends!


I agree with Best Friend... take a break if you need to get away but make sure you come back. I've enjoyed your posts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Pirate don't go!  You keep much needed humor infused into what makes this such a unique place to get the info that we all come here for. Others have pointed out to those complaining that there are other sites that are strictly info...some of us actually prefer the light banter and the joking. Don't make me whip out my soapbox!!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The title of this forum is General interest..."sailing related".

I do think we...including ME...should try to keep this stuff in the "Off Topic" forum. It gets difficult to sift through all the 'stuff' looking for threads that can actually educate.
It will also help keep things G rated for all.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

xort said:


> The title of this forum is General interest..."sailing related".
> 
> I do think we...including ME...should try to keep this stuff in the "Off Topic" forum. It gets difficult to sift through all the 'stuff' looking for threads that can actually educate.
> It will also help keep things G rated for all.


Are you referring to this thread? I think its in the wrong spot.

USP, anyone that can figure out how to give themselves 7 rep points with so few posts shouldn't leave.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> Are you referring to this thread? I think its in the wrong spot.
> 
> USP, anyone that can figure out how to give themselves 7 rep points with so few posts shouldn't leave.


 Two words, spend money at the sailnet Store...actually thats six words


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

xort said:


> The title of this forum is General interest..."sailing related".
> 
> I do think we...including ME...should try to keep this stuff in the "Off Topic" forum. It gets difficult to sift through all the 'stuff' looking for threads that can actually educate.
> It will also help keep things G rated for all.


Uhhmm, just a note. i posted in regards to comments made on this particular thread! thank you!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

edited by me. damnit.


----------



## drynoc (Jul 17, 2001)

I've read through this post, and even looked up some of the offender's posts, and I don't see what the issue with the multiple IDs. If there is some rule, and there appears to be, then fine. But what did the guy do to get the warning from cruisingdad?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Inciting mutiny. CruisingDad is not known as a hard ship's master so he was spared a trip to the yardarm via a thirteen turn hitch.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Drynoc...the offending posts and entire thread was removed from the board. That's why you don't see the problem!! (g) Multiple personalities are generally used to stir up trouble on forums and are against the terms of service. The warning was given to serve notice to the offender that he had been caught and was made public to serve notice to the group that the 4 "people" who were getting others so upset were really just one internet troll.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Zum Zum,
Let’s try this once more. I know you don’t know me and I want to help you understand I am not talking out of the side of my mouth. While Schooner MISTRESS is an old schooner, I just feel old. When she is invited to participate in Tall Ship events no one cares if I show up. She gets to hang with distinguish company like, Schooner PRIDE OF BALTIMORE II and Schooner VIRGINIA to name a few, while my Master Shipwright husband and good friends talk to thousands of people about MISTRESS, sailing, and resources people can use to learn more. I like talking with the kids. This is a good speed for me to operate at. I just love asking them to try to decipher the hundreds of nautical flags she adorns to find the message. It’s like having a giant cryptiquote in the sky. For the littler ones, I ask them to find the library flag. Their eyes hunt for it and I cannot help but smile. All of these good folks are invited to come to our website and join us for a virtual sail, look at what was done to rebuild her, and follow us about if they wish. 

After being in sailnet for a few weeks, even with the SS situation, I blogged on my site that this was a good resource for sailors. After reading post 7 from the thread “Change a racer to a cruiser” I thought, these and other negative comments appear in many of the threads. “Oh no, what have I done?” It was foolish of me to jump in to recommend a site before I fully understood what was considered acceptable here and I will not apologize for being family friendly. In private, I hang with the best of them. 

Now before you go crazy about MISTRESS’s website looking for some profitable excuse why I feel this way; you do not need to sign up, register, get on a mailing list, or pay a dime; and we sell nothing. The site was designed for family and friends to see the work Skip was doing and to help us keep in touch with them. Skip is smart and passionate about what he does. He is also an honorable man and treats all people with respect, unless you anchor to close. His work has been written about in Yachting Magazine and other such publications. The site ended up growing to over 7000, all over the world. Certainly, just a small little site, but integrity and honor to me are always important. 

I have checked out the members list and notice that most are Junior Members. Maybe someone needs to listen to those who claim people drop in, may ask a question or two, and then withdraw. Sure, some use this site as a library and no doubt it can be quite entertaining. But how did I get to be a senior member so fast? Is it because I endured? No one should have to work this hard to be a member of a community and sailnet would do well to find a place for all of us. It just makes good business sense. Considering the number of people who have visited this site, there are few that actually post and an even smaller number that actively contribute. I know I’m slow and have great difficulty keeping up with all of you, but I still remember numbers don’t lie, and something is wrong with these numbers. 

They say if one writes it, many more think it. I’m not the only one who is writing this stuff. The community needs to listen. No one wants to knock the big boys off their perch. Have a special room all to yourselves so that adults can come in and have a blast watching you all go crazy with each other. I know I’d come in and play. When things got to rough for me, I could just switch to another thread and for those who don’t want to hear it at all, you aren’t putting it in there face in a thread about real sailing issues. 

Lastly, its hot as heck and maybe this isn’t the time to get into all of this. Maybe we should table it for now, start a new thread called BLOCK PARTY and get out of this summer heat. We could go there to talk about cool drinks, swimming, and grilling techniques. Bring your best photo shop skills and let’s do pics of our new sheriffs sliding on a slip and slide. 

Kathleen
Aboard
Schooner MISTRESS

PS I have not had the opportunity to read any of the post after yesterday afternoon. I’ll do my best to catch up.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kathleen...
1. You became a senior member so quickly because you post a lot. 100 posts = Senior Member. You can post 100 songs on the song thread a be a senior member overnight. 
2. Most people on most boards are lurkers...not contributors. Right now there are 40 members on line and over 400 lurkers. Typically a 10:1 ratio. And even most members of most boards do not contribute that often. I am an active member of 4 other sailing boards and RARELY post on those...does that mean THEY are doing something wrong? No...they each have their place and appeal to different people. NONE of them have anywhere near the active membership of sailnet or the appeal for me that sailnet does.
3. I don't have access to any of Sailnet's data...but I do follow the front page stats and know that membership is up over 10000 from a few months ago. Sounds like a lot more people are finding the site and deciding to sign on after taking a look. 
4. I would also ask you to take a look at the most popular threads on this and all the other sailing sites. They have little to do with how to tie a bowline. 

While I agree that some things went over the top recently due to lack of moderation...that is now fixed. I don't agree with your proposed "solutions" since there is no problem. If there was, we wouldn't be growing at the rate we are.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

....well....I see this thread just continues to go on and on and on and on and on and on and on....Good Grief!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SchoonerMISTRESS.

Please read what is under my name, can you see that? you can write pretty much anything there, you don't get to be a senior member here because of the things you write, its how many posts you wrote that gives you the status, plus, you can change it to whatever you want. I just did.

Good point about post #7. However, and since you are the one bringing that thread here, and you are strongly advocating for a "moral cleanse" here, read post #6.

Seniors lead by example.

I can see you're still after Giu, at any cost. Did he hit a sore spot?

Edited: I saw your site, and if I was the owner of Sailnet, I would be thinking about your presence here, after what you wrote in your blog.

what is your objective after all?


Vist ours.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My appologize to all. I really am sorry. I didn't mean harm.
Kathleen


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It is quite easy to misunderstand someone when all you have are words on a computer screen, without any tone of voice, body english, etc. One has to remember though, that this board, like all discussion boards, is a compendium of peoples opinions. Some have more knowledge or experience to back up their opinions, some less, but unless it is a provable fact, then it's just that person's opinion ...... and certainly not something to go ballistic about.

I have agreed, and disagreed with many on here, on many different subjects, but just because we don't agree on, say the right anchor, doesn't mean their opinion has no value, on that, or any other subject. Also, we all have things that we read, that "jerk our chain". That's only natural given the diversity of people on the board. What differentiates those who respond is, whether they do so with rancor, or goodwill. Putting someone down because you don't agree with them, solves nothing for anyone. And certainly isn't necessary if you have a valid point to make. It only diminishes the effect of your point. And impresses no one.

This isn't directed at any one person, it's only meant as a general statement about interacting with others on the board. Those of you who have read my posts are aware on some things I have very strong and definite opinions, but you won't see me putting someone down if they don't agree with me. Nor do I resort to name calling or finger pointing. So, if I can do it, any one can.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

What's the old saying ? "All the world's a little mad excepting thee and me and even thees a little". 

Personally I reckon that personal villification is quite acceptable in the right circumstances. The likes of the Cape Cod Dork, Mr Multiple Personality, Bulldog Moron etc deserve to be verbally crucified and no one will convince me otherwise. On the other hand robust argument is not villification and simply because someone has a different outlook or moral stance is no reason to drive them away. Hate mongering on the other hand deserves the chop. 

SM mentions Alex's Post # 7 in the Cruiser/Racer thread. I've been back and reread it and quite frankly find nothing objectionable about it whatsoever. 

As for this site being family friendly or not I (and the emphasis is very much on the I) don't give a toss. The slightly blue humour, robust debate and general silliness is no more risque than anything you hear in a yacht club bar , or any bar for that matter, anywhere in the world. 

Previously I was a regular conributor to one other sailing group but left because I was moderated out of the place. The beige set completely took over and any reference to anyone that was even slightly out of line was censored, including calling power boaters, stink potters. Apparently there were some poor little diddums who visited the site and complained every time the likes of me slagged a power boater. I considered that to be a complete load of bollocks and went on my merry way. 

My view, for what it's worth, is that this is not a site for children. On the other hand it is also not a site for hatemongers or, for that matter prayer groups. It's a site for adults. Let it always remain so. 

One point I would make is that while one of the opposition (Sailing Anarchy) is far more free and easy than here the level of debate is pathetic. On , say, the OCC or SSCA boards, the discussion is all about serious stuff, no frivolity whatsoever and that's fine as well. It's all horses for courses and to my mind SailNet hits the spot, given what it is.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

*****Buuuuuuuurp****** 

You're right, that did hit the spot.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> If a sketch of a man with a Danforth anchor lodged in his posterior offends you...


Hahaha! The Admiral and I both laughed our a... er, posteriors off over that one! 

Jim


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

For my .02 cents, Alex was the one who outed knotaloud, so I'd bet knotaloud was looking for a reason to attack Alex. It's not a surprise that some one who lies about himself and pretends to be multiple people, so he can agree with him self, would go ballistic on the person who called him out.

I've got to say, I've checked out the other forums. Their pretty informative, but a tad boring. I'm glad to tell a newbie how my snark sailed, or chime in on the strength of galvie rigging, but I check this site multiple times a day to see if any thing fun has been posted. If it wasn't for the funny stuff that gets posted, there would be alot less members posting, and alot less opinions to see.

I'd hate to see sailnet go to a boring kid friendly site. I don't know that many kids that frequent sailing sites, and I 'm sure there is a site for them somewhere else.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PRECISELY! I agree with Wombat and Danjarch. The point is, that the majority of posters here do try to maintain a modicum of civility while maintaining a sense of humor, albeit one not suitable for all audiences at all times. I am new here, but I intend to stick around because I see this site for what it is, a good place to get valuable advice and shot of humor when needed, as well as some lively debate. The rancour and dissent that has been sown lately was done so by someone who seems to have succeeded beyond their wildest aims at starting a pretty decent argument amongst people who wouldn't otherwise give a hang!


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm schizophrenic 
So am I&#8230;.
&#8230;calmly waiting for the multiple personality police&#8230;


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Okay you freakin wierdos, the Pirate is returning due to popular demand (and all your freakin pm's). the topics we will be discussing will be the four B's:

A=Beer
B=Boobs
C=Bureaucrats
D=uuummmhh, oh yeah Boats

if this is not you preference please click Here
Thank you!
edit: much luv to the rest of you my friends! besides...your my other family


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome back, Pirate!!!!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

uspirate said:


> Okay you freakin wierdos, the Pirate is returning due to popular demand (and all your freakin pm's). the topics we will be discussing will be the four B's:
> 
> A=Beer
> B=Boobs
> ...


Hay BJ, that was not nice I resemble that.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

uspirate said:


> Okay you freakin wierdos, the Pirate is returning due to popular demand (and all your freakin pm's).


Good - will you put back your old avatar or an updated one? Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

USpirate,
I'll miss your previous avatar, no matter what the rating! Please come back.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

uspirate said:


> Okay you freakin wierdos, the Pirate is returning due to popular demand (and all your freakin pm's).


...yawm...snort....ummmmm.....was you gone?!....I hadn't noticed...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I personally hijacked Sailnet with a stupid throwaway thread called, "Fight Club." It turned out to be the most popular thread on the site and resulted in a whole new category called, "Off Topic." I find that to be completely hilarious.

Personally, I miss opening up Sailnet and seeing Fight Club front and center. At the same time, I notice that many more people are tuning in every week to read Panty Boy, Camraderie and everyone elses postings about who knows what. 

I think it's a good thing. But then I think if USPirate wants to post porno shots of herself she should be able to do it. 

The Schooner lady in my opinion is way uptight. I personally abhor lectures from people who should just loosen up. Plus, what is up with her advertising her site. I thought Sailnet had a thing about advertising for free?

Forgot, multiple personalities. "30 Second Signup." Need I say more?


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Surf, you going surfing in PR this winter...how long do you go for you lucky bastard. By the way your way off on Bush and the Environment. Your views of world politics...man are they screwed up. Now let me tell you all about global warming!!!!!!Then maybe you'll learn something


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

To clarify...posting a link to a non-commercial personal website or blog is OK. 
The prohibition is for commercial ventures....and there is a FREE classified section if non-commercial members want to sell their own boating related stuff...like maybe boat parts that were never installed?? (G)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Is that section still called "classified", Cam? I thought it was going to be renamed, "archived gear". (g)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I almost took a job selling used cars but opted for a career selling preowned automobiles


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Surfesq said:


> I personally hijacked Sailnet with a stupid throwaway thread called, "Fight Club." It turned out to be the most popular thread on the site and resulted in a whole new category called, "Off Topic." I find that to be completely hilarious.
> 
> Personally, I miss opening up Sailnet and seeing Fight Club front and center. At the same time, I notice that many more people are tuning in every week to read Panty Boy, Camraderie and everyone elses postings about who knows what.
> 
> ...


Yeah Bro,i'm with you. I will continue to exercise my first amendment rights(within reason). but I'm posting pics of the Admiral (wife) , not myself (cant have everyone gagging). the pansy's can go to disney dot com or go fly a kite, and i'm not talking about the ones in your sailbag! no one is forced to view this great forum!


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I should stop using my real name as well.
pigslo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

pigslo said:


> I should stop using my real name as well.
> pigslo


yeah cuz pigslo isnt a common name and easy to find in the phone book


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

pigslo said:


> I should stop using my real name as well.
> pigslo


Hey pigs, there you are. Something waiting for you in the superstition thread.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But Pigslo was smart enough to get an unlisted number...


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

uspirate said:


> Yeah Bro,i'm with you. I will continue to exercise my first amendment rights(within reason).


Sailnet or any forum establishing and exercising their own policies as to what may or may not be posted on their site is not a (U.S.) Constitutional issue. On-line forums such as these are private property, and we're all here as guests. We are obliged to abide by our host's rules.



uspirate said:


> but I'm posting pics of the Admiral (wife) , not myself...


I don't make the rules (ain't my house), but you can post all the pictures of Mrs. Pirate you want, IMO .

Weighing-in on the "adult content" issue here: I would think that "mild" adult content, such as uspirate's avatar (it being his wife on their boat, not some random babe off the 'net), mild adult language (drawing the line somewhere in the vicinity of some of "the seven words you can't use on television"), adult humour (e.g.: Giu's "proper use of a Danforth anchor" illustration) ought to be allowable. I'm here to be in adult company. If I want to spend time in a children's environment I'll go teach kindergarten or something.

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Let's see a show of hands. Not counting Fred, how many under 18's even read this site?

My guess would be a very round number.... "0". If anyone lets their kids (under 14 IMO) read this site, or any forum for that matter, they should be sitting right there with them. They would be better off reading the ASA books or learning knots.

Let's not start more arguments about age appropriate stuff, PLEASE. Under whatever age on this site will be different on other more boring forums. You know which ones. Do you know the forum where 2 different guys have their pic as a avatar and just repeat what everyone else has alreadys said in every thread? When I get to their posts I don't even read, just scroll on by. 

Our 3, 4, and 5 yo just learned the figure 8, instead of reading this site. Never mind that they can't read yet anyway. They can see though and I usually drag the scroll bar very fast past any of Giu's pics when they aren't looking.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Does it count if you have the mentality of a 14 year old?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Does it count if you have the mentality of a 14 year old?


Depends on what your talking about, lol


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

rewell6 said:


> They can see though and I usually drag the scroll bar very fast past any of Giu's pics when they aren't looking.


Probably a wise idea... also should probably do the same if the admiral is looking on...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Does it count if you have the mentality of a 14 year old?


Feck I hope not.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Our current project, a 30 footer, was launched on Monday for her test run to make sure we had calculated the proper pitch for the propeller and to do a weight and balance check. So now I have time to go back and look at what I missed while finishing the last minute details on that boat. The last post I made was to this thread and in response I received a negative mark to my reputation with the comment, “New board? Go then.” This is the first negative I have gotten but my comment was an opinion so how can you get a negative mark? Is the system designed to discourage opinions? I can see a negative if you give poor or unsafe advice or attack someone unfairly but to voice a personal opinion while not saying anything derogatory about anyone doesn’t seem like something you should get knocked for.

It’s possible I did something to this person in the past such as panning his favorite theory or dissing his choice of boat. Is it possible to find the origin of these comments? Or was I out of line to suggest there are other boards out there?
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Robert, see "Man up" thread.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Between 6:48 and 7:04 four negative comments and one positive in “Latest Reputation Received” AND two hate letters by e-mail. I didn’t expect that.

1. Why did you suggest a new board? Stupid!
2. You can't be serous?
3. Get over it!
4. quit whining
5. Compensation

The power of the internet is mind-boggling and the answer to my question is clear. The interaction between people in the real world has always amazed me and the internet magnifies both the positive and negative aspects while forcing out the middle ground. 

1. I didn’t suggest a new board but instead asked about the existence of other boards. One member did e-mail me and had a very good suggestion. But I guess board etiquette frowns on discussing other boards. 

2. Yes I was very serous about that post and equally serous about everything to do with boating. Not always right but always serous.

3. Nothing to get over. It is what it is and I don’t waste time worrying about what I can’t change. Besides in the real world I have real problems to worry about and this virtual world is just a passing fancy.

4. Sorry if my writing style does not entertain you but it’s the only style I have and for most things it conveys the message adequately.

5. Thanks for the positive comment but the “score” doesn’t count in either my professional or personal life so it’s an appreciated but unnecessary gesture. I do find the score interesting and looked at some of the frequent posters to try and correlate the rep with the tenor of their comments.

First hate letter. I am not as flexible as I once was so I can’t accommodate you even if I wanted to.

Second hate letter. ?? Not sure what you want me to do. I will ask one of the kids to read it and they might be able to explain it to me. I think it’s closer to their level.
Good night,
Robert Gainer


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, I got a bad rep for this picture


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

And I just gave you another one, sheesh, think you would learn the first time. 
(made you look!)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

robert...
A couple of comments:
1. It is impossible for a single person to give you multiple negative "reps" as the system locks you out after one until you give a LOT more reps to other people...so you were the victim of a multiple PERSON attack OR a multiple personality attack given the nature of this thread. No way to tell.
2. Our terms of service prohibiting personal attacks applies not only to the board but to the PM system as well. If you still have those e-mails and will forward them to me or the Admin...we will review them for action.
3. I wouldn't lose any sleep over the rep system. Any system that would rate me a 10 and you a 1 is obviously screwed up!! It is some incomprehensible mix of join date, # of posts, +/- reputation from other members and maybe even purchases from the sailnet store. If I could...I would eliminate the whole thing just to P* off Sailing Dog!! (hee-hee)!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... you've got way too much free time on your hands.


bestfriend said:


> And I just gave you another one, sheesh, think you would learn the first time.
> (made you look!)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Robert,

You are an absolute pleasure to have on this board and I have always enjoyed and appreciated your posts. I find your knolwedge and suggestions are sound and you have actually been there and done that.

Regardless of what some others might say, I am glad you are here and hope you stick around. Just keep from posting that you are the best looking sailor (as that is me) and I think most of the others on this board will continue to follow your advice.

Sincerely,

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah Robert, sounds like you were attacked by multiple personalities, or they mobbed you. SD gave me a bad rep on the MAN UP thread stating "Negative rep is a serious matter. - Sailingdog". dont know why he did it, but i didnt bad rep anyone. but i might have to start now with that puppy pic


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maybe we should all give each other neg reps till everbody is down to a 0. Then if you notice someone has a 1 rep, quick knock them back down. 

If purchases at the store give rep points and I make lots of purchases and my rep goes way up, but I still don't no anything about sailing would that be fair. Well I can't say I don't know anything anymore, just no experience yet.

yet another neg rep for the dog pic. I can't believe you would use your anchor chain for a dog leash. Heck I don't even see a water bowl. Or did you plan on dragging him behind your boat like Griswald did on National Lampoon's Summer Vacation.


















made you look again


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

yeah, clearly not enough chain OR rode deployed. Sad waste of ground tackle.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr Gainer 
Please don't concern yourself with the trolls (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll). Your behavior and knowledge are so far above them (and me, for that matter) as to be totally alien. That your 'rep' is less than 10 is only proof that the system is meaningless. As for the anonymous attacks, they prove only cowardice. (edit: For the anonymous-bad-rep-deliverer who had an issue with the word 'cowardice': maybe 'fear' or 'immaturity' suit you better?(2nd Edit: No, 'cowardice' still seems the most appropriate word))

Cheers
Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ReverendMike said:


> Mr Gainer
> Please don't concern yourself with the trolls Cheers
> Mike


*TROLL
*


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

I think the dog pic was supposed to be funny. Very small dog, large chain it was a staged shot, or I sure hope it was. 

Jerry


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I thought it was the new Bulldogwagga anchor at first! (g)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Cruiserdude...funny choice for a first post. I think I'm gonna keep an eye on you there at the bloomington fairfield inn.


----------



## FrayedKnotArts (Nov 27, 2005)

Visiting from Wooden Boat... so glad to see (well, sorta...) that other forums have their versions of "Dutch", an annoying troll who keeps getting bounced and then reappears as someone totally new, even changing sex at times. He/she/It has been a really disruptive force in times past but we can pretty much nail him/her/it after a few posts.

Best thing IMHO is to ignore these yo-yo's and get on with the business of the forum, of which this is a pretty good specimen.



uspirate said:


> *TROLL
> *


Hey, USPirate! Where'd you get the picture of my forner Chief Boatswain?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

FrayedKnotArts said:


> Visiting from Wooden Boat... so glad to see (well, sorta...) that other forums have their versions of "Dutch", an annoying troll who keeps getting bounced and then reappears as someone totally new, even changing sex at times. He/she/It has been a really disruptive force in times past but we can pretty much nail him/her/it after a few posts.
> 
> Best thing IMHO is to ignore these yo-yo's and get on with the business of the forum, of which this is a pretty good specimen.
> 
> Hey, USPirate! Where'd you get the picture of my forner Chief Boatswain?


 Lying wench...told me she was an Admiral


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You must have this thing about trolls, just read your post from 2 years ago...lol


FrayedKnotArts said:


> Trolling, he's bloody well trolling... Ain't they just lovely, them trolls?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

FKA...we'll stay on top of the gender-bender-shape-shifting trolls with everyone's help. Worst case...I know his real name, home address and telephone number...I wonder if he'd appreciate a subscription to WoodenBoats!! (g)

ALL...you have to take a look at FKA's website...you will be amazed!!! wow!!
http://www.frayedknotarts.com


----------

